# dec.08



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice fish, how much did it weigh?


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

47lbs


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

qualifies for a holy "COW"!!!


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

VERY nice fish, but why do you have it in the Open Forum?


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

ment to put this on va board but i make mistake and now i don't know how to move it


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

nice schoolie......jk...beautiful fish.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

SEA DOG said:


> ment to put this on va board but i make mistake and now i don't know how to move it


PM a Mod and they should be able to move it to the appropriate board


----------

